# Robert Traill on the faithfulness of the covenant of grace



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 28, 2020)

Because of his faithfulness in the covenant of grace. The clearest and surest view of our salvation, is to be had in this covenant. Therein we see, 1. The elect are given by the Father to the Son, to be redeemed by him, and that he may give them eternal life; as John xvii. 2. _thou hast given him power over all flesh, that he should give eternal life to as many as thou hast given him. _This charge the Son accepted from eternity, and, in the fulness of time, came into the world to fulfil, John vi. 38, 39. They were given to him, on condition of his coming, and redeeming of them by his blood; which condition he fulfilled.

2. They are promised to him as his purchase by the Father, When the Son hath bought them as he promised: Isaiah liii. 10, 11. _When thou shalt make his soul an offering for sin, he shall see his seed, he shall prolong his days, and the pleasure of the Lord shall prosper in his hand. He shall see of the travail of his soul, and shall be satisfied_, &c. ...

For more, see Robert Traill on the faithfulness of the covenant of grace.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 29, 2020)

This is a great quote Daniel. Your link says this is from his Sixteen Sermons on the Lord’s Prayer, in John xvii. I take it this is the same as The Lord's Prayer for His People published by Soli Deo Gloria Publications


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 30, 2020)

Stephen L Smith said:


> This is a great quote Daniel. Your link says this is from his Sixteen Sermons on the Lord’s Prayer, in John xvii. I take it this is the same as The Lord's Prayer for His People published by Soli Deo Gloria Publications



I believe that it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

